#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Одно или два "т" в слове бодхисаттва/бодхисатва

## Shus

Ув. П. Скиллинг:

Taking into account a recent article by Gouriswar Bhattacharya, I choose to write _‘bodhisatva’_ rather than _‘bodhisattva’_: see Gouriswar Bhattacharya, ‘How to Justify the Spelling of the Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit Term Bodhisatva?’, in Eli Franco and Monika Zin (eds.), From Turfan to Ajanta: Festschrift for Dieter Schlingloff on the Occasion of his Eightieth Birthday (Rupandehi: Fumbini International Research Institute, 2010), pp. 35-50. The form with single ‘t’ is used in all early Sanskrit inscriptions and manuscripts, as well as in Gandhari Prakrit _bosisatva_, and in many loan words (for example in Khotanese, Sogdian, and Thai), as well as in transliteration into Tibetan.

----------

Балдинг (01.04.2021), Владимир Николаевич (27.03.2021)

----------

